# Sticking rubber seal in rooflight



## JandB (Apr 3, 2012)

This forum is a huge source of information and help to us newbies. So hoping not to try peoples patience too much, I have another question.

We have a 2012 Tracker EKS which we are enjoying very much. It is the super low line model which has the wonderful large rectangular roof window. The window is hinged at the front and has a rubber seal that runs around the main body fitting which then comes into contact with the underside of the perspex window. The recent hot weather has meant that the window sticks to the rubber seal when we open it. So far no damage has occurred to the rubber seal but my question is

.... would it be a good idea to smear something onto the rubber seal to prevent it sticking (vaseline perhaps?) bearing in mind I do not want to cause any chemical damage to the seal itself.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You can buy a "chapstick" type of product (you know - like the thing you rub on your lips in winter) specifically to sort this - I think most motorist supplies companies will have it. They usually recommend it for the rubber seals on car doors to prevent them sticking in icy weather. You rub it on the rubber seal lightly and the coating stays on a full season at least.

Colin


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Many on this forum, including me, swear by talcum powder for the rubber seals on windows and really your skylight is just a lying down window :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vaseline is the last thing you should use. Silicone oil or spray is fine.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

plus one for silicon


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Interesting, we have the same problem with both of our front skylights on our Chasson welcome, so any more remedies? 
gary


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Vaseline is the last thing you should use. Silicone oil or spray is fine.
> 
> Dave


The "chapstick" that the motor accessories shops sell is a thin silicon "grease" formulated specifically for rubber seals and approved by many car and van manufacturers. In fact, the top end cars have it already applied.

Colin


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Silicone lubricant is the thing to use . It always works well on window and vent seals that stick.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Another shout for silicone

Dealers I know use it often


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Silicon, either spray or grease is the thing to use. Whichever you use, apply it sparingly. If you use the spray, spray it on to a cloth first and then apply to the seal, stops it going everywhere.

Vaseline is a no no.

Roger


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I remember researching this many years ago during a pretty harsh winter,I pulled the door seal off my car going to work at a particularly icy 4am one morning.
All the experts said Glycerine!! Got a bottle at Boots and still have it,not much though.Maybe not still available due to possible other more sinister uses.
One of the great things about this forum is you can learn something new every time you log on,luckily I have silicone now for when glycerine runs out


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

baldeagle7470 said:


> I remember researching this many years ago during a pretty harsh winter,I pulled the door seal off my car going to work at a particularly icy 4am one morning.
> All the experts said Glycerine!! Got a bottle at Boots and still have it,not much though.Maybe not still available due to possible other more sinister uses.
> One of the great things about this forum is you can learn something new every time you log on,luckily I have silicone now for when glycerine runs out


Glycerine is what Hymer recommend in my manual, they still sell it at Boots and it is only about 99p.

Paul.


----------

